# Adding a scent to a product



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I got given some trade snow foam and wheel cleaner to clean my van. 
They smell really bad, has anyone got any ideas what I could add to them to make them smell a bit better? Would fragrance oils or Essential Oils help?
Many thanks


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello! 

Hopefully someone on here will be able to help you out more than I can. 

I take it the product smells like rotten eggs? It will be the the ingredient sulphur dioxide that’s causing the smell. It is possible but you will need a lot, a lot of fragrance oil to be able to mask the smell as well as an emulsifier so the oil won’t separate from the water. You might be left with an oily product at the end though…


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you. You sound really knowledgeable! Didn’t even know about emulsifiers. Many thanks again.


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

No worries at all 

I’m wanting to make my own products in the future, I’ve just recently made my own wax which can be used for the inside and outside of the car! I’m still awaiting labels designed for my wax pots


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

That sounds fun, good luck!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Having had conversations with a supplier who manufactures his own products, it is not as simple as that. Car detailing products are created by chemists, and if you take one additive or add one you can alter the whole product. So I would try a little, it may work but may not.


----------

